# Mountain Goats



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 20, 2021)

This thread is for posting pictures of your rabbits getting on top of stuff

Dune LOVES jumping straight from the floor to the top of his cage. The drawer next to it used to be empty and he’d go from the top of his cage to inside the drawer. I’ve blocked it off, but he still jumps up there just to find a way in! After he got down today I heard banging and when I checked on him he was doing zoomies on the floor jumping in and out of his cage (it’s wire bottom with resting pads so that’s why it was banging).


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 20, 2021)

Odyssey used to jump ontop of her cage in her old setup but not she can't acess it anymore lol

She likes jumping on people lol


----------



## ArtistChibi (Sep 20, 2021)

Bunnies love to climb.


----------

